# I'm proud of myself - YouTube Video



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

It took many more hours and tries than I thought it would, but I've completed my first youtube video. 

I'm rather proud of myself. My iPhone and the fact I figured out iMovie (not really hard). 






Ha! It worked. 

Ok, I need some sleep before going to work in an hour...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know if tis the same for others, but trying to click the link directly gets me a "404 not found" I have to right click and select "copy link" then paste it to get the YouTube page. Nice video though, dang you have a lot of snails.


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

*Try this link.*



AquaAurora said:


> I don't know if tis the same for others, but trying to click the link directly gets me a "404 not found" I have to right click and select "copy link" then paste it to get the YouTube page. Nice video though, dang you have a lot of snails.


It works here at the office, but that doesn't mean it works anywhere else...

Try this link. YouTube - Smart Little Fishy


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Very good! Certainly better than my first video 

Only change I would have made is a shallower depth of field.


----------

